# Is my dog in season?



## Daisychain (Nov 9, 2007)

Rosie is a 10 month old Labrador Retriever. I have been expecting her to come into season since she was about 6 months old, but nothing happened until last Saturday when I noticed a few rusty coloured drips on the kitchen floor. I cleared them up and have been keeping her in since then, but there have been no more. Her behaviour has been a bit bizarre - she has had several spells of running around trying to dig in the carpet with her front and back paws - but apart from that she seems just as normal. Do you think she is in season? I know that I have to keep her in for 3 weeks if she is, but I was expecting more physical signs, and I don't want to keep her in if I don't have to.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

A bitches first season can be a bit abnormal so to speak.
My bitches act out of character when they are due in season so she could well be.
Obviously its hard to tell if your not familiar with bitches seasons.
Is there anyway you could take her to the vet to find out for sure?
Also is her private bit swollen?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Ruby to have her first season, she is 7 months old. Missy came into season for the first time at 6 months. And is in season now (yuk). 

When the come into season her privates should swell up and there will be spots of blood in her bed at first.

I still take her for a walk though, we have been for a run on the field today


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,your bitch will clean herself a lot in the lower departmentand she will swell a lot, my bitch went loopy did not know what was going on, she was 9month old .


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

My bitch shows very little physical signs when coming into and having her season, no swelling at all infact the first indication is she gets flirty with my male dogs,, she only looses a minute amount of blood too, so they are all different, so not much help really


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

all dogs are different our lab daisy is 13 months old and we hav,nt seen her have a season at all , although the vet said she could have had what she called a secret season with little or no signs to show at all . Our other Lab Jessie is a little older and she came into season just after christmas and she bled for 16 days litterally dripping ( not nice sorry ) her teats are still a little raised . Our vet said that while she was bleeding the chances of her getting pregnant were very slim its usually the week after bleeding that they are most fertile and you should be carefull with them when out . The week following that they will still smell attractive to a male dog and they will still be interested in her but she wont have any disire to be humped lol .you can still take her out on a lead walk just be carefull of strays . Dont bother with the spray stuff thats suposed to detter males it doesnt work .
Andrea


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

try getting a white tissue an gently wipe downwards on her vulva if there is any pinking colour then she will be in season


----------

